# radio help



## famous_gtr (Aug 12, 2008)

i have tried to search but i came up with nothing. but im about to change the radio out in my sentra and i need to know do i need a wire harness? also how hard is it to do all of this?


----------



## 34TFTF (Aug 13, 2010)

yes you do you can either get them at autozone/advanced auto or order them online. it is pretty easy you just have to know how to crimp wires.


----------



## famous_gtr (Aug 12, 2008)

i know how to crimp wires i use to do it to my old nissan. but this sentra is giving me problems when it comes to changing the radio out.


----------



## knight634 (Feb 20, 2011)

What problems? If you dont get a harness, it'll be just like any other radio, you would just need to figure out what wire goes with what and "hard wire it" which is a pain. But I've gone through like three radios (By choice) in my two sentras, never once had a problem.


----------

